# My 'HP DVD740' CD/DVD Drive does not 'Read' CD's!



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

For some reason, my CD/DVD Drive does not read CD's. I put in an IMATION blank CD today into the drive, but nothing appears on my screen for options, and when I try to access the drive in My Computer, I get an error message saying, "D:\ is not accessible. Incorrect Function.". Maybe it has something to do with that I use DaemonTools and create other CD Drives onto my Hardrive for playing PC games without the CD. I have a feeling that might have something to do with it, because I create CD Images for each Game Disc and Mount them into the program, which creates different CD Drives for each game which allows me to play the game without the CD.

Here is an image of what my CD/DVD Drive looks like: http://common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/11/0,1425,sz=1&i=113586,00.jpg

Here is a website that shows the Driver's specifications: http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,1893833,00.asp

help anyone?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/EN-US/
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;320553
i have moved you to the correct forum for your problem


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

thanx 'dai'. okay, can someone help me now?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

did you look at the links in dai's post?


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

yes i did. and both links did not help. with the first link, after I downloaded "Guided Help" and went through some of the process, I got this error message that is on this image that I took a screenshot of, http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/9688/1zq8.png. With the 2nd link, I did everything it told me to do, but did not fix the issue. I also tried closeing all "Daemon Tools" applications that were loaded, and did not fix the problem.

Help.


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

it has been a week with no reply.

help! *bump*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

image drives can cause the problem
some parts of nero also
uninstall and reinstall your burning software


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

uninstall nero? ..no.. that is not the problem, because I never use it and it's never loaded up. Do you mean uninstall Daemon Tools?

HELP!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes if that's the one you use,if nero is installed is the key not if you use it or not


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

okay dai, i tried that, and it didn't work. i made a restore point before i attempted the process, and it didnt work. 

HELP!


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

it's been 1 day with no reply. help?

*BUMP*


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

never mind. i fixed this problem by reformatting my computer.


----------



## OLEO (Nov 4, 2006)

Does anyone know how to fix this problem? I have done the same thing with daemon tools and my cd/dvd rom wont work. I have a dell inspiron 1150. I beleive it is a problem with mounting drives because the games that I mount and then apparently "unmounted" (says daemon) still work. and my cd drive never does. 

Please help Thanks.


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

OLEO, what I did to fix my problem is that I reformatted my computer. 

Heh, I dont know if that will work out for you though.


----------



## OLEO (Nov 4, 2006)

I'd rather not... And at this point I cant even get a bootable Windows xp disk to boot at start up...


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

hmm... tough luck then


----------



## OLEO (Nov 4, 2006)

Is there anyone who can help me? Is there a manual way that i can see what virtual drives have been left or are still created. I have deleted deamon tools and the games that I mounted are still full fuctioning and mounted. and my cd drive wont read cds


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

CD-ROM access is missing and messages cite error code 31, code 32, code 19, code 39, or code 41 after you remove Easy CD Creator in Windows XP
scroll down to upper and lower filter removal


----------



## OLEO (Nov 4, 2006)

I ran the guide and it said that there were no problems, and then I did it manually and it did not resolve it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you see any virtual drives listed in the control panel or disk management


----------



## OLEO (Nov 4, 2006)

nope.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try a search for the games and see what path it lists


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

hey, OLEO i am telling you. the only way to fix this issue is to reformat your computer. i tried everything, and reformatting was the only thing that fixed it for me.


----------



## OLEO (Nov 4, 2006)

I uninstalled the games too. and all the folders with them. And how do I reformat it without being able to boot a cd?


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

OLEO said:


> I uninstalled the games too. and all the folders with them. And how do I reformat it without being able to boot a cd?


no, listen. you need to make a fresh new start with your computer. that means REFORMAT the whole computer. but backup your files before doing so.


----------



## OLEO (Nov 4, 2006)

Uh? Yeah, I do understand. I was answering the guy above you. And how do you suggest reformatting my computer when I can not boot the windows xp cd?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

use killdisk to clear the drive,then do the format
[email protected] Kill Disk Hard Drive Eraser. Low Level Format.


----------



## OLEO (Nov 4, 2006)

How am I supposed to get this program to boot off of a cd? I cant get a windows cd to boot... And I am on a laptop and I dont have a floppy drive to boot it from... Ummm... Can I install dos from windows?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you checked through the link you would have found this
http://download2.lsoft.net/boot-cd-iso.zip
and this
http://www.ntfs.com/iso-burning.htm


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

did you get your problem solved OLEO?


----------



## OLEO (Nov 4, 2006)

I know that i dont HAVE to have a floppy drive... But how am I going to boot a cd! It doesnt work! The windows cd wont boot! or else I would have just used that to reformat it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

did you make the disk and try to run it


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

OLEO, did you solve your issue?


----------



## Geek49 (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh well... This thread can be closed now.


----------

